# Graco Handheld Cordless Airless Sprayer



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

I decided to try the new Graco Handheld Airless (cordless models).

I had a few Graco Handhelds when they first came out, and they underperformed and eventually failed. The batteries were garbage, imo, and and were not worth the bother to keep them in working condition, relative to the quality of the spray finish. Have changed my mind after testing the new models.

@elvinpe had mentioned that he liked the new iteration (with DeWalt batteries). *I purchased one on eBay for a reasonable price about a month ago, and left in the work trailer to see if it would be useful...

It is a true airless, and so paint can be sprayed unthinned, and tips from your airless setups can be used. It comes with a Graco Rac Guard, but I added a Titan Guard as own several Titan tips. I changed the stock 517 tip for a 310 HEA. I found that the Fine Finish tips work, but seem to strain the motor a little more than the HEA (High Efficiency Airless) tip. I felt I was able to achieve a nice finish using mostly exterior paints and stains.

Set-up and clean-up is less than 10 minutes start to finish.

Here are a few examples of places I used the Graco TC Pro in the last month (mostly one-off's or places where a cordless airless was extremely convenient!):


----------



## Torontoscottishpainter (Mar 2, 2021)

I really like the Dewalt battery powered version. I am bad for pushing it a little too far instead of using the airless as the clean up is so convenient. It really is for smaller jobs as the motor is easily overworked. 

Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

I used to use the **** out of mine for small stuff, I must of had 5 or 6 batteries.v


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I have all is loved my 395 with a hopper. I don’t understand why Graco doesn’t push them more.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Holland said:


> I decided to try the new Graco Handheld Airless (cordless models).
> 
> I had a few Graco Handhelds when they first came out, and they underperformed and eventually failed. The batteries were garbage, imo, and and were not worth the bother to keep them in working condition, relative to the quality of the spray finish. Have changed my mind after testing the new models.
> 
> ...


Is pulsation an issue like it used to be with those setups? Are you able to spray full size doors without a significant drop and/or variance of pressure? Haven't seen any of the newer ones in action so I don't really know the capabilities or limitations. How long would you guess a full trigger pull would yield an even spray pattern?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I could see it coming in handy for like a fireplace or something. Although the one thing I disliked about it, is that you have to clean it immediately after each use. You can't just drop the gun in water over night like an airless.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Is pulsation an issue like it used to be with those setups? Are you able to spray full size doors without a significant drop and/or variance of pressure? Haven't seen any of the newer ones in action so I don't really know the capabilities or limitations. How long would you guess a full trigger pull would yield an even spray pattern?


It works great for exterior finishes, where results are less scrutinized. I only sprayed one interior door (when the gun was new) and there results were acceptable- almost indistinguishable from the finish of any other airless. However, it took a while to figure out which tips to use, as they seemed to have a noticeable effect on how it sprayed and the overall spray pattern: the fine finish tips stressed the motor too much to recommend using. 

Using a new battery was obviously important. And I cant speak to the longevity of the machine yet, and whether the spray quality will suffer as it ages. Brand new, out of the box, it sprayed better than I was expecting.


----------



## CndBrn (Dec 4, 2021)

It looks cumbersome, I'd need a harness to hold on to it.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

CndBrn said:


> It looks cumbersome, I'd need a harness to hold on to it.


It’s not cumbersome, weighs a little more than a drill driver when fully loaded (two-hand hold).

Very convenient, and spray quality is good for a battery operated sprayer. I found the Titan HEA tips worked especially well with this unit. I used that particular gun all summer, and was glad for its convenience. Near the end of summer it developed a clog, and started spitting. My major complaint about this gun is that they make it almost impossible to disassemble the gun for cleaning.


----------



## CndBrn (Dec 4, 2021)

Holland said:


> It’s not cumbersome, weighs a little more than a drill driver when fully loaded two handed hold).
> 
> Very convenient, and spray quality is good for a battery operated sprayer. I found the Titan HEA tips worked especially well with this unit. I used that particular gun all summer, and was glad for its convenience. Near the end of summer it developed a clog, and started spitting. My major complaint about this gun is that they make it almost impossible to disassemble the gun for cleaning.


I can see the convenience of it for sure! Did you use the same 310 tip all summer? 
The Graco 517 comes with an (RAC) tip. Is the 310 RAC? 

My father painted for years and, used to leave his tips in the thinner so they wouldn't clog. A buddy of mine works at GM Diesel, he paints the train engines. Anyway, he said if they get caught doing that, the consequences are pretty severe. He blows his tips out.

I worked for a contractor powder-coat painting on a line those guns were horribly hard to clean, I can't remember how many springs I lost lmao.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

CndBrn said:


> I can see the convenience of it for sure! Did you use the same 310 tip all summer?
> The Graco 517 comes with an (RAC) tip. Is the 310 RAC?
> 
> My father painted for years and, used to leave his tips in the thinner so they wouldn't clog. A buddy of mine works at GM Diesel, he paints the train engines. Anyway, he said if they get caught doing that, the consequences are pretty severe. He blows his tips out.
> ...


RAC tips are Graco brand. It comes with a 514, but any RAC tips can be used with it, although in my experience the fflp tips do not work well.

I only spray water based paints these days, so I don’t clean much with solvents, but I’ve heard some guys say they store tips on cleaners. I usually just blow them clean also.

these units have their place, but for regular use a traditional airless or high quality HVLP is almost always better (will last longer, perform better, and can be taken apart and cleaned properly).

I like these battery units for small jobs and places that are hard to reach, like above a roof line, etc… they are a great portable options for sites without electricity, and where no more than 2 quarts are being used.


----------



## Crazy4paint (Dec 7, 2021)

I'm thrilled to hear someone had good results with this product. Mine started off working amazingly well. Then the pump died after about 20 gallons. It was replaced under warranty. New pump lasted about 5 gallons and died. 

I was using it as intended. Small 1-2 quart applications. Properly cleaned each time. 

Such a disappointment, I had had such high hopes.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Crazy4paint said:


> I'm thrilled to hear someone had good results with this product. Mine started off working amazingly well. Then the pump died after about 20 gallons. It was replaced under warranty. New pump lasted about 5 gallons and died.
> 
> I was using it as intended. Small 1-2 quart applications. Properly cleaned each time.
> 
> Such a disappointment, I had had such high hopes.


that’s about my experience with them as well. They are just so darned convenient.


----------



## Crazy4paint (Dec 7, 2021)

At this point I do not even know what to do with mine.

Are they repairable? Or do I need to buy a third pump for two hundred bucks?


----------



## Crazy4paint (Dec 7, 2021)

I am at that point where I'm wondering if it is just throwing good money after bad


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Crazy4paint said:


> I am at that point where I'm wondering if it is just throwing good money after bad


Yes. I’m done with Graco (at least the portable sprayers).


----------



## BaronPainter (Apr 7, 2018)

Holland said:


> I decided to try the new Graco Handheld Airless (cordless models).
> 
> I had a few Graco Handhelds when they first came out, and they underperformed and eventually failed. The batteries were garbage, imo, and and were not worth the bother to keep them in working condition, relative to the quality of the spray finish. Have changed my mind after testing the new models.
> 
> ...


I have had a mostly good experience with the two Graco handhelds I have owned. One is an Ultra and the other is TC Pro (they are exactly the same unit) the first unit I put through a minimum of 90 gallons doing all kinds of projects ( pro painter). Many wall projects with fflp616 tips. Most of the time I painted 2 car garage doors with fflp512 tips.($300-325) in my area. 50-60 projects and I only let paint in the sprayer overnight once. I ran that sprayer for 2 years on the original pump.
On the second pump (TC Pro) I’m probably 50 gallons into this one and it works fine.
I attribute a lot of the longevity to my handheld sprayers by cleaning out and leaving in RV fluid every night between jobs. I have two handhelds because many times I’m using two colors on a job. I spray out closets with one and I will do doors and trim or small powder room ceiling with the other one. I have a lot of other Graco sprayers including a 490 with a hopper which I love for big ceilings but these handhelds are the easiest to clean out and I’ve got it down to about five or six minutes in a utility tub.
I highly recommend the sprayer if you observe some of the above suggestions that I have put into mine over the years. Enjoy.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

BaronPainter said:


> I have had a mostly good experience with the two Graco handhelds I have owned. One is an Ultra and the other is TC Pro (they are exactly the same unit) the first unit I put through a minimum of 90 gallons doing all kinds of projects ( pro painter). Many wall projects with fflp616 tips. Most of the time I painted 2 car garage doors with fflp512 tips.($300-325) in my area. 50-60 projects and I only let paint in the sprayer overnight once. I ran that sprayer for 2 years on the original pump.
> On the second pump (TC Pro) I’m probably 50 gallons into this one and it works fine.
> I attribute a lot of the longevity to my handheld sprayers by cleaning out and leaving in RV fluid every night between jobs. I have two handhelds because many times I’m using two colors on a job. I spray out closets with one and I will do doors and trim or small powder room ceiling with the other one. I have a lot of other Graco sprayers including a 490 with a hopper which I love for big ceilings but these handhelds are the easiest to clean out and I’ve got it down to about five or six minutes in a utility tub.
> I highly recommend the sprayer if you observe some of the above suggestions that I have put into mine over the years. Enjoy.


In this case I think it comes down to what suits a person best.

I like Graco's newest iteration of cordless: DeWalt Batteries and use of standard Airless tips.
It sprays like a true airless (I use Titan HEA tips, Because I have them, and find they had the best spray quality with the cordless power output). Sprays like a true airless!

However, I have had four of them over the years, and none of them are functioning properly now. I will admit that it might be my fault. It is likely due to the manner in which I use them (almost always "in the field") where they cannot be cleaned properly every single time.

For comparison sake I have had four Titan FlexSpray (which I consider a portable sprayer that is equivalent to the Graco) and three of them are still in good working condition (the fourth I burnt out the motor- it was my fault for sure). Although I think the head units need to be replaced with some frequency.


----------

